# Thank you to Dr Ron Chapel and Mr Angell



## kenposikh (Aug 3, 2004)

It's been a week now since Dr Chapel and Mr Angell visited London, UK and gave a extremely insightful seminar. It was a pleasure to meet you again Doc and I can only say that my brain and body still hurt.

Your style and methods of teaching for me at least were amazing and I look forward to seeing and meeting you and your guys again soon.

Amrik


----------



## Fix ya Feet (Aug 4, 2004)

I will second that. It was awsome.


----------



## Sigung86 (Aug 4, 2004)

I am amazed that more folks haven't found out about some of those little known secrets, like Doctor Ron Chapél.

It would have been cool to be there, but I can only imagine the reason your brain hurts.  :wink2:


----------



## Tydive (Aug 6, 2004)

I only trained with Dr Chapél for a few sessions back in the late 80's but he changed my view of close combat forever, and for the best. My favorite quote "If you want to kick somebody in the head, knock em to the ground first".
/salute

Timing is everything,

Ty


----------



## L Canyon (Aug 6, 2004)

Tydive said:
			
		

> I only trained with Dr Chapél for a few sessions back in the late 80's but he changed my view of close combat forever, and for the best. My favorite quote "If you want to kick somebody in the head, knock em to the ground first".
> /salute
> 
> I briefly studied at the Taoist Institute in Los Angeles, and The Sifu, Carl Totton used to say that. He was one of Dr Chapel's students (I think he's 5th degree Kenpo) - so I now know where he got it!


----------



## Fix ya Feet (Aug 6, 2004)

The materil given out so freely, is without doubt ahead of most in his field today, he truly has not only a grasp on human anatomy and the way the body moves and reacts, but he can put it across well and test he teachings.


If you ever get the chance and you are true to Kenpo, go see him, you will not be dissapointed.

KiR


----------



## Rainman (Aug 7, 2004)

bams. pams, slap checks are advanced concepts that can add to any standup martial artist.  usefull material is just that- usefull.  and as soon as I get back to the US I am gonna go take a lesson from the Doc!

Rainman out
 :asian:


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Aug 8, 2004)

Rainman said:
			
		

> bams. pams, slap checks are advanced concepts that can add to any standup martial artist. usefull material is just that- usefull. and as soon as I get back to the US I am gonna go take a lesson from the Doc!
> 
> Rainman out
> :asian:


I second that motion.

D.


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 8, 2004)

I am still awaiting the chance to meet Doc and do some training with him.


----------



## Hanzo04 (Aug 11, 2004)

what is mr. chapels website.


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 11, 2004)

See my website for a link http://kenpo-texas.com/kenpolinks.htm.  
 His site is http://www.maxpages.com/edparkerskenpo/Home
 But watch out, it is pop-up crazy so you may want to disable pop-ups.  I got 3 on the first try.

 -Michael


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 11, 2004)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> See my website for a link http://kenpo-texas.com/kenpolinks.htm.
> His site is http://www.maxpages.com/edparkerskenpo/Home
> But watch out, it is pop-up crazy so you may want to disable pop-ups. I got 3 on the first try.
> 
> -Michael


Thank you for the links. :asian:  Both are interesting websites!    I agree definitely disable the pop-ups...


----------



## Doc (Aug 14, 2004)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> See my website for a link http://kenpo-texas.com/kenpolinks.htm.
> His site is http://www.maxpages.com/edparkerskenpo/Home
> But watch out, it is pop-up crazy so you may want to disable pop-ups.  I got 3 on the first try.
> 
> -Michael


Yes those "freebie" sites are pop up crazy and I apologize for that. We aren't commercial so it just isn't in our budget to have a site for essentially recruiting outsiders. Something we don't really do. But rumor has it a certain fellow down in Texas with the initial JB is working on a proper site for us. The site and its information really needs an update.


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 14, 2004)

Doc said:
			
		

> Yes those "freebie" sites are pop up crazy and I apologize for that. We aren't commercial so it just isn't in our budget to have a site for essentially recruiting outsiders. Something we don't really do. But rumor has it a certain fellow down in Texas with the initial JB is working on a proper site for us. The site and its information really needs an update.



If a person can endure the pop ups on Doc's site you can learn a lot.  I often go and check it out.


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 14, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> If a person can endure the pop ups on Doc's site you can learn a lot.  I often go and check it out.



No-one needs to suffer pop-ups anymore! Opera and Firefox both have built in pop-up stoppers, and if you download XP service pack 2 even IE now has one too (years after everyone else of course...).

All sensible people use Opera (www.opera.com) 

Ian.


----------

